# Need advice on basic pier equipment



## glen65 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,
I'm going to be new to pier fishing when I head over to Cheery Grove Pier. What is the basic equipment I would need? What size/action pole? How many pound line... stuff like that?
I appreciate everyone's help on this.
Glen


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Pier fishing essentials listed by importance:

1. A good hat

2. Shoes

3. A good chair

4. Cold beverages

5. A snack

6. Fishing stuff




Seriously, though, I hate piers. Please stand by for advice from someone who is serious and can give you better tips.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I do like to pier fish but I am not familiar with the SC piers as I go to NC beaches.

First thing is that most piers sell bait and tackle so if you don't have what you need, the pier probably does. Heck at most of them, you can rent rods & reels.

What I take on the pier is fairly simple. 

I take two rod and reels; one I use to target larger fish by using a fish finder rig at a greater distance from the pier. I usually catch a small bait fish and use him well for bait on this rig. This rig allows him to swim around naturally, we as natural as one can swim with a big ole hook in his back. Something big will come by and have him for lunch. The fun follows.

The second rod and reel is used with either a hi/lo rig or something similiar to target bait fish when needed or use a flounder rig to go after the flatties. I may even work an artifical lure (mirro lure, gotcha, jighead with gulp bait, etc.) if I get a little bored.

5 gallon bucket....use to carry hi/lo rigs, other rigs, and some basic things. Take a hand towel and some antiseptic hand cleaner as you will want to get the fish smell off your hands. You will need a bait knife too.

Cooler with drinking water. Most piers allow alcohol but many insist that it is bought on the pier. Take some snacks too.

Day time fishing be sure to bring sunscreen and I do think it is best to have (cheap pair will work) polorized sunglasses to see through the water some.

A folding chair is nice but not a must. Most piers have benches.

Camera and maybe some binoculars to look at beach scenery.

Thats about it.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cherry Grove Pier is where I usually go...if you're just starting out and not sure how often you're going to go pier fishing I would buy a cheap set up to start with or just rent a rod from the pier. They have them for rent there but they are around $20 for a full day and you could get a cheap combo set up for around $35 at bass pro http://www.basspro.com/Daiwa-DWave&153;-Saltwater-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Combo/product/10208483/75519 I got this set up on sale for $15 3 or 4 years ago and it's all you need for starting out. It already has suitable line on it (10-15 lb test) and a 7' or 8' rod is fine for pier fishing. The combo doesn't cast that well, but you really don't need to throw it way out there when you're starting out. I normally just flip it out 20 or 30 yards from the pier.

Typical fish you may catch on Cherry Grove are pinfish, whiting, spots, spadefish, small bluefish and small sharks. Most of the fish you'll be catching are small and have small mouths. I usually use #2 or #4 kahle or long shank hooks baited with fresh peeled shrimp cut into 1/3's. One of the worst mistakes I've seen newbies make is putting a whole shrimp on a big hook and basically just feeding all the little fish all day. I usually use a double drop pompano rig...something like this http://www.tacklecrafters.com/pompano_pro_rig.htm I seem to catch more fish on the ones with floats.

The other guys are right about sunblock, coolers, and all that stuff...it's just as if not more important to make your trip enjoyable. Cherry Grove has a no alcholic beverage policy but I've seen people drinking that were'nt being harassed...you just have to do it discretely.


----------



## glen65 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. This is exactly the kind of info I'm looking for. I appreciate you taking the time to type all this up.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Big bait...big hooks = alot of misses GO SMALL. Of course that's coming from someone who uses 65 lb braid and heavy duty leaders on one rod just incase. You can catch (or atleast get a lot of bites) pretty much anywhere on the peir, but give the suds and behind the breakers a shot and you may catch some meaningful fish as oposed to a bunch of pins. Good luck!


----------



## glen65 (Jun 7, 2012)

From what I've seen on these boards, pyramid weights are best for the pier? How much weight should I use? I don't want the bait stuck in one place but I don't want it floating freely either.
Thanks guys!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

It depends on how rough the current is. Most of the time 3oz will do.


----------

